# New Tank Journey!



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

I have landed and for the most part settled into living here in the UK. I have also bought a nice starter 5 gallon aquarium and filter ect. and have started it off with three bunch plants, hornwort, fern, and what I believe is wisteria of some sort...all is going well...I just need to find a fish now! I have two very well stocked pet stores within 10 minute walking distance from me, but unfortunately both were sold out of betta fish at the moment, new shipment comes in Wednesday so fingers crossed I find a good little companion. 

I am a bit worried about the light levels for my plants, currently the only place I have to put it is on my desk is somewhat away from the windows, although once I move into my permanent apartment (its still being completed) that will change as it is larger, and has more window space. I will look into LED lights though. 

Also the current from the filter seems a bit strong. The tank was a "starter" kit, so I'm not even sure how good the filter is, but I ran it all last night with no problems, again just worried the bubbling will be a bit much for my betta, would anyone suggest if I do notice him struggling, to try turning off the filter at night or for a couple hours a day, just to let him rest? Then again, I guess I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. 

Here we go!

I know its looks a bit barren right now, I'm considering adding some moss balls and a hide of some sort, or if I should just get more bunch plants...any suggestions?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

First the bunch plants you have in the tank should not be planted into substrate until there is a good root system growing on them. I would however suggest looking into Amazon sword (on the medium side) to use as background or Java fern either medium or large for the background. Some Asian water fern in mid ground or kings crown. in foreground African water fern. Also some simple decor like a large pretty rock or a nice smooth piece of driftwood. 

As for lighting and hoods I would look into a Perfecto glass canopy (unless you have an aqueon tank than I would look at a Versa top brand) I have gone this route on all my tanks both 5.5 and 10 Gallon. I then went to Walmart to the pet dept. and bought a double white LED light by Inter pet a Walmart brand. They are a low level light and does well for the type of plants you have. I would not leave the tank uncovered with betta in the tank and for that matter most fish. They tend to jump out of the tank. So a Hood or canopy is required.

As for a filter if you think it to be too strong you might want to switch it out with an adjustable flow filter like Top Fin or Aqua Clear for a 10 gallon. If not an adjustable, an Aqueon 10 LED filter, and put large bunch plants in front of it to redirect the water flow and current. Any other type of HOB you could place a piece of sponge across the discharge shoot held in place with a rubber band which will slow the flow of output without interrupting the intake filtration. Filtration is your biggest want to have because the more filtration the cleaner the water and clearer the water will stay. You need the filtration to stay constant at all times. For the most part if you get an adjustable flow filter you can turn the flow way back when you feed and back up after feeding. Everyone here says they need low current. There are those of us who have been raising betta for years that will tell you it is OK to have a current for hem to exercise in as long as they are not getting pinned to the substrate or tank walls. Also add some aeration to the tank added air will help your betta and it will also help the plants.


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

thank u! i have made sure all the bunch plants are not buried...although the fern seems to be rooting a bit into the foam it came wrapped in, so i left it in the foam/weighted down..same with the hornwort, i will get a sword when i go back, i did quite well with my sword all summer so I’m sure that will be fine. 

am on the hunt for lights then. dont worry, the tank came with a lid  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

Ordered this cute little terra-cotta aquarium pot off of Amazon the other day, I was looking for a hide/tunnel that would not have any sharp edges but would still keep the "natural" scape...not sure if the new resident will like it, as some bettas I've seen enjoy swimming "in" or "through" things and others don't, if he doesn't i'll fill it with the bunch plants that are somewhat floating haphazardly around (but all doing well so far)!. Temperature is stable and I've run the filter on and off to keep the water circulated as I eagerly await...


----------



## Half-Moon (Nov 28, 2019)

You tank is looking great, and I'm glad that you have settled in well! I'm really looking forward to seeing more of your progress.



What brand tank did you get, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

I bought a generic 5gal from the pet store franchise here in Wales (UK). The franchise is called Pets at Home, and it was fairly cheap, but if I do decide to upgrade him to a 10/15 gal (which I want to once I move to my permanent condo) I will probably try to source one online cheaper. I do miss the big fish market in Canada/North America, as it seems that the UK is lacking, or maybe its just lacking because I live in South Wales lmao... but that being said Amazon is always a blessing. Ordered an automatic fish feeder online, it seems to have worked pretty well, as I was away for three weeks-and though I had my boyfriend periodically come in and feed him/add water, check on him, Sisyphus seems to have been doing fine. 
He even blew his first real bubble nest today! 
Also splurged on a floating betta log (the 20$ one), and he adores it, often find him sleeping in it.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm glad he is adjusting to his home. I have never been able to figure out why the market in the UK is so closed. all the magazines on fish now come from the UK. I would think their market would be booming. ( well except there are no real chain stores to give the LFS a run for their money.) Amazon is a great source at times for most tank items. If you can't find it in your LFS you sure can find it on Amazon. 
I wish you the best of luck with your tank which I think is gorgeous.


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you!

Do you know any names of good fish magazines? Looking to do some more reading in the topic-a distraction from law school if you will. 
There is a local fish/pet store about 10 minute walk from me, its where I found Sisyphus. Also some other interesting pets as well-have been playing around with the idea of getting an axolotl, but again, want to way until I'm more settled. 

Bought a marimo moss ball today, as you can also see the java ferns have been doing well as well despite the terrible lighting conditions I'm currently dealing with...I think I will upgrade to a 10-15gal once I move, would like to put in some driftwood, some more plants, and maybe some other fish as well...ideally guppies, but I'm not sure how well that would pan out. Have heard mixed reports. Here in the UK they don't keep bettas in cups at the pet store either, but rather in community tanks with mollys ect. so suppose some mollys could work. Not sure.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

https://aquariumhobbyistmagazine.com/ and you may also enjoy https://www.magazineline.com/tropical-fish-hobbyist-magazine


----------

